# we are looking for foreign citizen for tv show



## beyinsel

hi,
we are preparing tv program-cast for national tv channel...
we are looking for foreign citizens who live in turkey (specially istanbul)
program will be like talk show
you will win some money per week
conditions : 
you must speak some turkish
if you interestid in please write varolum1969 hotmai...
name,
age,
country,
where you live now,
phone number,
we will give detail who write us
if you okey....we will want you to sent us your short video
(we will give you a short turkish text and you can take your video with your phone or other...)
and after 
we will present your audition to tv channell...
thanks,
we are waiting your mail
cast ajansim
mehmet varol


----------

